# Stanley and Fulton planes



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Check out what I snagged while visiting my folks over Thanksgiving! My Dad was a residential building contractor into the early 80's until the market crapped out. Where's a good place to look for replacement parts? Thanks.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

From what I've gleaned so far from this site, https://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm, the Stanley appears to be a Type 16, built between 1933-1941. Still looking into the other.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nutz, for some reason I'm not being able to see the Picts on my phone. I'll come back to it again when home tomorrow.

All the same though, unless you luck up and find the parts or a parts plane on eBay / Etsy / flea market I can't think of any other options. I don't know of any after market parts suppliers other than for knobs and totes. Sry bud.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I see a missing knob, what other parts do you need?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Highland Hardware in Atlanta shows parts for Stanley Planes in their catalog.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> Highland Hardware in Atlanta shows parts for Stanley Planes in their catalog.


Wow, never come across that one before despite having been through that site several times! 

Here's the link:
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/hand-plane-repair-parts.aspx

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, might PM johnray too... he apparently has a hand plane / hand tool museum for sale.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

The Fulton (MODEL 5266) is in pretty rough shape and until I have gone thru it, not sure what all I might need. For starters, a knob, maybe a new handle and a few screws. I could probably make a handle and knob easily enough, and use reasonably similar fasteners from Lowe's or something...just to get it operational. The Fulton has a non-adjustable frog, not sure if that matters much. Seems the Fulton is a lower-end tool, an older Sears house-brand. Still, would be nice to get it back in action.

The Stanley, thankfully, is in pretty good shape.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Nutz, for some reason I'm not being able to see the Picts on my phone. I'll come back to it again when home tomorrow.
> 
> All the same though, unless you luck up and find the parts or a parts plane on eBay / Etsy / flea market I can't think of any other options. I don't know of any after market parts suppliers other than for knobs and totes. Sry bud.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


FYI, the pix are hosted on Photobucket


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got lots of knobs, how many do you want! that 5-1/4 is nice! Foltons are good users but not collectable.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I cleaned up the Stanley and got the blade "scary sharp." Got some nice shavings, measured them at about .002" thk. Feels nice! I'm tempted to take it all apart again at some point and sandblast it to take all the japanning off and then apply a new finish. For now, it works pretty good, but would be nice to freshen up the look too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm more of a minimalist on restorations. I'm of the mind that patina is a tools dignity and rite of passage... To take it all away is to... well take it all away.

There is a lot to consider when it comes to restoration of antique tools. On one hand to restore a tool and maintain it assures it will be appreciated by future generations. On the other hand collectors tend to value hand tools and particularly planes higher in untouched or mild restoration condition. 

I have mixed feelings about collectors who posess these tools strictly to display. They are tools made to be used not displayed like a stamp collection! At the same time inflated collector values have played a big roll in bringing so many to market as everyone who has a rusty plane out in the barn thinks it worth $2,000 because "they saw the same one go for that". (cough cough )

These you have aren't highly collectable so they sure are some great planes to learn restoration on. 

I've only "repainted" one plane, the record No 5 I use the heck out of. It was in really bad shape when I found it in a thrift shop. It had a cracked tote, and was a rust bucket of a plane. It got a lot of attention from a wire brush for the little bit of japanning it had left. It has a lot of sentimental value to me as it was the first vintage plane I owned.

What I'm getting at is to be sure to look at both sides of the restoration coin in your future endeavors... Your grand kids will be grateful! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*planes*

I confess, I never use any of them. I have a big old 8" jointer and planer. I just have planes cause I like them. (since 1976). Wish I would have bought more Stanleys back in the day. I wrote a big paper on them in grad. school. MS Kent State U. Anyway, I got into buying and selling at the flee market, so since planes was what I know,so thats what I bought and sold. I keep the goods, trying to get 1 good 1 of each #. Also all kinds of other tools, mostly mechinics tools, Snap On Mac, c-man etc. Planes, I just take them apart, wire wheel them, spray them down with degreaser, later blast them with a garden hose, dry in the sun and spraw will Gibbs oil. I have neve tryed to redo the jappening(black). I thinking flat black paint? i want to get a scraper plane in use to sanding time and get awy from the belt sander cause of the dips it leaves. I would like to get more into hand woodwork, and doing things the old way. My heroes are people like Thomas Chipendale. Woodworking as been a nice hobby for me.


----------

